# Hit the Chag 4/16



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I woke up and hit the shag about 730 hoping it was fishing from all the rain we got though out the night and it was prime! So I hit the wayyyyy upper parts and started smacking fish on in shallow and smaller pools with lg. black/brown stones flies and finished the day with the micky finn. Couldnt get one on n e egg pats or n e thing else but the stone or micky. 
Landed some good numbers with half that numbers of break offs ! Water got muddy as heck around 130 from all the rain it got through out today. Met a cool guy from Columbus down there who is a lurker on OGF,,,, (Sky, nice fishin with ya)....Heres a couple pics.........


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dude you using a flyrod? You should have called and I would have let you borrow my rainsuit, you know the one. LOL!!!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sweet Catch....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice fish-you remain-THE MAN!
Wanted to go tomorrow but flows way over 1000!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

That fish looks big enough to ride like a dolphin! hehe


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice hawg! Man folks are nailing some big fish.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> That fish looks big enough to ride like a dolphin! hehe


How do you think he landed it? The rod is there for show.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> How do you think he landed it? The rod is there for show.


And it was a hell of a ride!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice steelhead!


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Fish!!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice fish Bob!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Dude, that fish is a beast.....nice one.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> And it was a hell of a ride!!!!!!!!


If you don't mind me asking, what was your set up with that stonefly?


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Interestingly enough, when I hook steelhead the hook is usually inside the mouth pointing outward. Must have been skating that stonefly for some topwater action


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bigcatjoe said:


> Interestingly enough, when I hook steelhead the hook is usually inside the mouth pointing outward. Must have been skating that stonefly for some topwater action


I dont skate,,,, I dead drift!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> Nice fish Bob!!!


Dude, you have been catching some pigs this season!!!!!:B


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

that fish looks like it just got back from the dentist


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bigcats28 said:


> that fish looks like it just got back from the dentist


He wanted a teeth cleaning! So I gave him some flouro!.... Minty flavor


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Dude, you have been catching some pigs this season!!!!!:B


Thanks Bob! It has been a big fish season for many fisherman. Again very 
nice fish!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats. That's some awesome fish there. Man I gotta get out there. Stop raining! 

Still waiting to catch my first steelhead.


----------

